#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة المناقشات >  عرض أزياء ....... ( للمحجبات فقط )

## مصراوى

عن اللواء الأسلامى

عرض أزياء للمحجبات فقط ..فى أنقرة (العلمانية)
 فى واحد من أشهر فنادق انقره أقيم عرض أزياء للمحجبات .. حضره عدد كبير من السيدات والفتيات المحجبات ..ولم يخرج أى من دعاة العلمانية فى هذا البلد المسلم للهجوم على هذا العرض ،ولم يحاول أحد منعه ،بالرغم من أن الدستور التركى يتخذ من العلمانية اساسا له .

وقد يتساءل البعض : وهل يمكن أن يقام مثل هذا العرض فى القاهرة ؟

ونجيب :وما المانع ؟فليس هناك ما يمكن أن يحول دون ذلك ..فمصر دولة إسلامية ودستورها يؤكد ذلك ..والحجاب منتشر فى الشارع المصرى بشكل يدعو للإعجاب ودون اعتراض من أحد ..ولكن المشكلة فى السادة الأفاضل والسيدات الفضليات الذين يصيبهم الحجاب بالحساسية ،ويرونه حجابا على العقل الذى يريدون تأجيره لكل ما هو غربى ووافد على بلدنا .. ومع أنهم ينادون دائما بالحرية ، إلا أنهم لا يرون فى ارتداء الحجاب حرية لصاحباته!!

وإذا أقيم عرض أزياء للمحجبات فى القاهرة .. فسوف تثور ثائرة هؤلاء ..ونسمع صراخهم وتهديداتهم ..مع أنهم يمكن أن يصفقوا ويتزاحموا على عرض أزياء آخر لملابس البحر أو الملابس الداخلية!!

وعلى هؤلاء أن يعلموا أن وجه مصر الإسلامى سوف يظل مشرقا ولن تؤثر فيه اتجاهاتهم أو أفكارهم أو تبعيتهم

----------


## مصراوى

.

----------


## heba

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
بعد نجاح التيار  الأسلامى فى الأنتخابات ما يقدروش يفتحو افواههم يا مصراوى 0
تحياتى

----------


## ميادة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

وعلى هؤلاء أن يعلموا أن وجه مصر الإسلامى سوف يظل مشرقا ولن تؤثر فيه اتجاهاتهم أو أفكارهم أو تبعيتهم

مشكووووووور يا مصراوى وموضوعك فكرنى بالحلقة قبل الماضية تقريبا من هلا شو التى قيل فيها كلام فى منتهى الاستفزاز مفيش داعى لذكره الان كفايه اقول إن الموضوع كان عن الامامة فى المساجد والمسجد الجامع..... مين بيتكلم في ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟وعجبى
المهم ان الكلام تطرق لموضوع الحجاب والضيفة الكريمة كانت اقبال بركة وقامت الحريقة اسمع يا سيدى:
احنا ستات ناجحات فى شغلنا وبيوتنا ومتدينات _وحط تحت متدينات دى مليون خط_والمظهر مش سبيل للحكم علينا..ده ظلم للمرأة اللى لسة بتعاملوا انوثتها وما بتسألوش فى عقلها...........
 ولا حكاية الدين عبادات ومعاملات: ليه بتمسكوا فى العبادات وتدققوا وما بتبصوش على تعاملتنا شكلها ايه

طيب طالما هم فاهمين ان الدين عبادات ومعاملات ما يحاولوا ينجحوا فالاثنين ولا هو كلااااااام وبس

----------

